# Unsolicited e-mail (with a "kiss")



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Is anyone else getting this? I found a message from my LJ profile page as follows:

Subject: Re: mmh's Profile
> 
> DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
> View this comment, read all the existing comments, or post a comment of your own at:
> http://lumberjocks.com/mmh#comment-1406340
> 
>---------------------------------
> zinalove commented on a profile:
>---------------------------------
> 
> hi
> it my pleasure my lovely one i came across your profill to be candid
> i am inpressed by going through it please i would not mind been your
> best friends can you write to me for more introduction because we have
> more to discuss about our self here is my private mail
> ([email protected]) i will be waiting for your mail kiss from me zina.
> 
>---------------------------------
> 
> DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
> View this comment, read all the existing comments, or post a comment of your own at:
> http://lumberjocks.com/mmh#comment-1406340
> 
> To stop receiving emails when comments are posted to this profile, visit:
> http://lumberjocks.com/watchlist/remove?activity_id=184760
> 
>-LumberJocks
> http://lumberjocks.com/
> 
> Like us on Facebook : http://facebook.com/LumberJocksCom
> Follow our Pinterest Boards : https://pinterest.com/LumberJocks
> Follow us on Twitter : http://twitter.com/LumberJocks
> +1 us on Google+ : https://plus.google.com/111064881590274166163
> 
> Want to control the emails you receive from LumberJocks?
> Go to: http://lumberjocks.com/account/email_notifications


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had similar ones a couple of times in the past. I don't really know exactly what the scam is, but I've just ignored them and never heard any more.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn..I thought she was just talking to me…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Funny coincidence…. I guess. No sooner had I posted my response to you than I was added to the buddy list of lauralove88, who just created a profile 25 minutes ago.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just received a similar response on a YouTube video I posted. It's just another phishing scheme by some unscrupulous foreigner with bad English skills. My writer wanted to be "pen pals."

I simply blocked the idiot, and deleted it as everyone should.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes I did receive the same mail from the same sender and most probably about the same time you received it.
Deleted the mail.
Now my browser is very slow.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

more spam crap


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean this is a scam!!!!!!!! Darn!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

You don't have to do anything; Ms Debbie deletes these spammers. I saw her 'kiss' note in my notifications email, Ms Debbie made her disappear before I could see the comment on my LJ homepage. We're lucky, the "Garden Tenders" sister site gets bombarded daily with new skin concoctions, weight loss schemes, and colon-cleansing ads touted by members who just joined and have but one post to their credit… then, *poof* they're gone! Though, posting on your LJ homepage is a new one on me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I got it this AM too. Although I was tempted, I resisted and did not answer her ;-)) Delete and forget it. The SPAM Patrol will kill it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

If these weren't so annoying with the bad English and the rude invasion of privacy, they'd be commical! Maybe the cold weather is making them stay indoors more and they're bored.

I'd rather be in my basement workshop with a board or two being unbored, boring boards.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahaha…Meilie, I love your sense of humor. You go girl!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

More of the same ,yep I got it too.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

I got one from a page started by "OLLIE" which has since been taken off. I mentioned this on the forum I started. It is a scam where they want your bank account information so you can bank their millions of dollars, in othewr word clear out your bank account.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Me too. Deleted it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You guys are lucky. Nobody ever wants to kiss me… except the shop dog…


----------

